# Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen



## netheral (15. Mai 2010)

*Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Hallo an alle,

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand bei meinem Problem helfen, das ich mit meiner Sony Alpha 230 DSLR habe.
Vorweg: Ich verwende das Standard KIT-Objektiv 3,6-5,6 18-55mm SAM, das erstmal bleibt, solange ich noch in der "Experimentierphase" bin.

Das Problem ist, dass die 100% Ansicht extrem grobkörnig ist und auch beim Verkleinern Details wie z.B. Blätter einfach "hängen bleiben". Wenn ich mir die Photos anderer A230 Besiter anschaue, sind da viel mehr Details, insbesondere bei Landschaftsaufnehmen, vorhanden.

Hier mal einige Problemfälle (Vorsicht, mehrere große Dateien):
(das Obere ist in jedem Fall Vollbild - verkleinert und das untere 100%-Ansicht - Ausschnitt)
Die Pics sind nur verkleinert, sonst haben sie die EBV nicht gesehen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die Vermatschung echt perfekt, erst beim Resize auf 800x600 im Vollbild wird es besser. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das konnte sogar meine Panasonic Lumix besser. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht ganz so schlimm wie die oberen, aber auch hier werden die Blätter zu einem Brei...

-------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was verkleinert noch ganz schön ist... In 100% ist es . 
Und das bei 1/1000 Sek. Belichtung. Kann also nicht verwackelt sein...

-------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal der Gegenbeweis... Schon ein ganz anderes Bild, viel klarer. Hier mit Stativ.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Kann das alles am Objektiv liegen? Ich meine vor allem, dass die Details so "Verschmelzen". In jederm Bild war der Autofokus aktiv sowie der Bildstabi, den ich eigentlich nur auf dem Stativ abschalte, damit er nicht "herumspinnt".

Hat jemand Ideen? / Oder ist das alles so ganz normal in voller Auflösung?
/e: Oder ist es das Objektiv?

Vielen Dank!
netheral​


----------



## rabe08 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

mE sind die Aufnahmen ok. Es war halt kein tolles Licht. ISO checken. Für optimale Aufnahmen ISO auf Minimum, Belichtungszeit rauf (Stativ). Oder auf die Sonne warten.


----------



## derP4computer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Hallo.

Schau mal hier:

DSLR-Forum
oder
Nikon Fotografie-Forum

Ausserdem:

kannst du deine Panasonic Lumix nicht mit einer DSLR vergleichen.
Meine Nikon D40 oder Canon 500D machen bessere Bilder als meine Fuji FinePix.
Und trozdem kenne ich das mit den Bildern.
Du bist bestimmt kein Fotoneuling, aber viele sehen das so und ziehen dann Vergleiche.

MfG


----------



## netheral (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.  Kann es vielleicht doch sein, dass es etwas mit dem Objektiv bzw. einfach der Qualität des Standard-Kits zu tun hat?
Wenn ich Vergleichsbilder zwischen dem alten Kit und dem Neuen sehe (gab mal eine Seite): Da war ein riesiger Unterschied in der Tiefe von fernen, fokussierten Objekten. Das neue war schon besser aber da war der Pixelbrei auch. Also aufs Tamron 2,8 17-50 sparen? :/ Ist ne Menge Holz zu hacken.

Wenn ich sehr Nahe Objekte knipse oder bis Max. 5 Metern ist das Problem nicht da. Gehts jedoch "in die Ferne", wird alles so derartig detailarm. Es belegt für mich zumindest, dass es nicht an der Cam liegen kann, da bei einer Sensorgurke ja alles derartig breiig werden müsste.

Ich habe jedoch gerade ein paar "Makros" geschossen, die auch in 100% sehr scharf sind. Fotos, die ich letztens von meinem PC geschossen habe, werden ebenfalls auch in 100% recht OK dargestellt.

Zu den Foren: Wie ich so beim Einlesen dort mitbekommen habe, ist man da allgemein als Sony User recht rangniedrig. Wenn man dann noch mit ner Entry-DSLR wie einer Sony A230 daher kommt, ist man Fressen für die Wölfe, sogar im Sony Unterforum.
Daher werde ich es wohl mit diesen Foren eher lassen. Wenn ich mir da anschaue, wie harsche und unkonstruktive Kritik an Usern der kleinen Sonys geübt wird, brauche ich die Meinung dort eh nicht. Spätestens der 3. kommt mit "meine gute alte A200 hatte sowas nicht, sieht man mal" usw...

Ich weiss ja, dass man den Vergleich von einer Kompakten und einer DSLR nicht ziehen kann. Aber wenn die Kompakte dann die besseren Fotos hat, stimmt für mich etwas nicht. :/


----------



## Ecle (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Hi,
vielleicht ist die Rauschunterdrückung der Sony etwas aggressiv (vermutung). Selbst Bilder bei Tageslicht schießt du mit ISO 400/800 ohne Grund.
Könnte sein, dass darin der Grund liegt. Ansonsten hat das Objektiv wohl ne Macke.


----------



## netheral (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Naja, ich habe mit Iso400 - 800 gearbeitet, um nicht komplett zu verwackeln. Bei Iso 200 wäre ich bei bestenfalls 1/25 Sek Belichtungszeit gelegen, was zu starken Verwacklern geführt hätte.
Darum habe ich den Kompromiss aus Iso 400/800 gewählt, um wenigstens scharfe Bilder zu haben.
Rauschunterdrückung hat die Cam afaik erst ab ISO 1600. Da würde ich aber freiwillig nicht mit Knipsen.

Also hatte das hohe Iso leider doch einen Grund. Das Licht war an dem Tag echt sehr schwach.
Wobei hier das Objektiv sicher wieder eine Rolle spielt. Mit einem lichtstärkeren Objektiv kann ich auch ohne ISO die Belichtung kürzer halten und hätte damit weniger mit dem Verwackeln zu kämpfen. -> weniger Iso bei gleicher Belichtungezeit.

Das Problem ist übrigens auch mit Iso 100 volle Kanne da.
Ab ca. 10 Metern ist total die Brühe...

Hier nochmal 3 Bilder.
Bild 1: Ca. 1 Meter Abstand
Bild 2: Ca. 2,5 Meter Abstand
Bild 3: Ca. 25 Meter Abstand.

Man merkt deutlich, dass 1 und 2 recht scharf sind trotz Ausschnitt aus 100% und Bild 3 total absäuft.

Naja, ist wohl einfach n Kit... Hat Kit etwas mit dem Wort Tonne zu tun? :/

Einschicken kann ich es auch nicht, da müsste dann wohl die Cam ebenfalls mit, die ja laut meiner Eigendiagnose total sauber arbeitet.

Langsam verdichten sich die Argumente für ein schönes Tamron...


----------



## Ecle (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Hast schonmal versucht manuell auf Unendlich zu fokussieren?
Eventuell auch über unendlich


----------



## netheral (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Hmm, wie geht das? Das Kit hat dazu leider keine Skala, die angibt, wo unendlich bei welcher Brennweite liegt.

Kann es auch einfach sein, dass das Objektiv garnicht im Stande ist, so weit zu fokussieren, da wir mit dem menschlichen Auge ja auch nicht alles entfernte knackscharf bekommen?
Würde zumindest ein wenig die Sache erklären.


----------



## Ryokage (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Ich schätze mal es wird mit an der Blende liegen, Blende zu und die Tiefenschärfe ist da. Z.b. bei dem See sieht man ja das die zu weit offen ist, und der Focuspunkt liegt wahrscheinlich vorne auf der Wasserfläche, ergo Gräser und Bäume unscharf, Burg das selbe, Focus ist bestimmt auf die Wasserfläche gepackt worden. Deshalb auch immer drauf achten welchen Focuspunkt die Cam nutzt, eventl manuell nur einen wählen, z.B. nur den mittleren anstellen.

Edit: wenn du die unkomprimierten Fotos zeigen willst am besten bei imageshack (oder was es da sonst noch so gibt) nen Account machen und dann die Links auf die Bilder posten, ist im Bildbetrachter immer besser zu erkennen als im Firefox und die Bilderhoster begrenzen keine Größe.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Also der Test hier bescheinigt der Linse eigentlich gute Schärfewerte.

Sony DSLR-A380 Review: 17. Photographic tests (Kit Lens): Digital Photography Review

Beim ersten Bild hast Du ISO 800 mit 1/500, f/5.6 und 24 mm. Das halte ich nicht für besonders glücklich. Die ISO sollte mal auf jeden Fall runter, denn die Artefakte sind schon offensichtlich. Ist das evtl. auch eine miese JPEG-Kompression?

1/500 bei einer Brennweite von 24mm vorzuwählen, ist IMHO nicht sinnvoll in dem Fall. So eine Brennweite kann man eigentlich nicht verwackeln.  Nimm lieber eine Blendenvorwahl und schau, was noch mit ISO 200/400 und maximal 1/50 oder 1/100 geht.

Ich kenne Deine Linse nicht, aber die Schärfewerte sind generell je nach Blende unterschiedlich. Blende 8 sollte noch okay sein.


----------



## netheral (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Danke wiedermal für eure Antworten. 

Ja, wirklich unscharf ist die Linse idr. auch nicht, außer wenn es um Dinge geht, die weiter weg sind.
Wenn die Sachen näher da sind, werden sie recht scharf. Etwas in der EBV nachgeschärft und es wird sogar in 100 % recht knackig.
Naja, wenn ich mir so die 100 % Bilder im Internet anschaue: So richtig scharf und markellos sind die alle scheinbar nicht. Aber wer braucht am PC ein Bild in 10 MP?

Ich habe einige der Bilder, zu denen auch die Problembilder zählen, auf 15x10 cm sowie 300 dpi in PS skaliert und bei Saal-Digital zur Entwicklung gegeben. Heute kamen sie an. Knackscharf. Also reichts wohl für normale Fotos. 
Wenn ich mehr will brauche ich wohl ein neues Objektiv.

Wenn das Kit wirklich nicht das Beste ist (Serienstreuung ist in den div. Foren bekannt), ist es ja zum Glück kein 1000 Euro Zeiss-Objektiv sondern ein Artikel, den man notfalls in der Bucht für einen 50er schießen kann.

Btw: Abblenden hilft wirklich. Nur ist wohl eine Dicke Wolkenschicht nicht das Optimum für Naturfotografie, wenn man sich eh zwischen vielen Bäumen aufhält. 

Ich war heute gegen 17 Uhr nochmal kurz im Garten und habe ein paar Bilder geschossen. Leider sind alle brauchbaren recht nahe Geschichten mit recht kleinen Blenden. :/ War bei uns zu windig für kleinere Blenden mit längeren Belichtungszeiten und dazu wieder total Bewölkt und schlechtes Licht, das durch die Bäume bei uns musste. Das nächste Mal teste ich, wenn es sonnig ist.

Naja, die Bilder habe ich dieses Mal ungeschrumpft in voller Out-Of-Cam-"Pracht" bei Abload hochgeladen. Die haben Photoshop nichtmal aus der Ferne gesehen.
Cam ist übrigens auf Sättigung sowie Schärfe +1 eingestellt. Das bringt imho auch schon etwas, ohne übertrieben aufzufallen.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc1576d7qh.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc1566ym7i.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc1567mkau.jpg

Was mich interessieren würde: Ist das Verhalten von Schärfe / Unschärfe normal bzw. müssten die scharfen Stellen detailierter bzw. klarer sein?

Vielen Dank nochmal. 

/e: So, auf die 10 Min kams mir bei der Uhrzeit auch nicht mehr an.  Ich habe eines der Bilder mal um 50% verkleinert, dezent scharfgezeichnet und ein wenig mit der Tonwertkorrektur rumgespielt.
Ich denke, das Ergebnis ist um einiges besser als die Matschteile aus Post 1:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc15672kbtb.jpg

Kann man das so akzeptieren oder muss ich wohl doch noch von einem Defekt ausgehen? :/ Ich habe da leider nicht genug Sachkenntniss, um das beurteilen zu können.


----------



## heizungsrohr (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Also das letzte Bild sieht doch ganz gut aus. Ich geh sehr stark davon aus, dass du einfach nen schlechtes Kitobjektiv erwischt hast. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass mein Sigma 18-50 /2,8 (für über 400€) in der Ferne auch nich gerade soo der Brüller is.


----------



## Ryokage (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Also an sich ist das glaub ich fast normal, hab auch Bilder von letztens, wo ich nen Fischreiher ablichten wollte, der am anderen Spree-Ufer saß, Kit Objektiv von Canon, Tele Bereich bei mäßigem Licht (dünne Wolkendecke) freihand, gleichzeitig Blendeffekte von der Wasseroberfläche, und was soll ich sagen, Unscharf hoch drei außerdem zu hell. Wobei ich auch dummerweise mich mal eben auf die Kameraautomatik verlassen habe, was wahrscheinlich hier den Fehler ausmacht, Blende war zu weit offen. Meistens ist die Fehlerquelle hinter der Kamera und drückt auf den Auslöser


----------



## netheral (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Das stimmt natürlich. Aber wo ist da noch der Einfluss des Fotografen, wenn man richtig fokussiert hat, die Kammera auf einem Stativ steht und auch noch mit Selbstauslöser knipst? Wenn dann die Fotos nicht scharf werden, dann muss es imho schon an der Cam liegen.

Schlechtes Kit wäre eine Erklärung. Über das Kit scheiden sich ja bei Sony die Geister. Die einen sagen, es sei total unbrauchbar. Jedoch gibt es auch die Gegenfraktion die sagt, dass das Kit für den Preis sehr gut wäre. Anders als durch Serienstreuung lässt sich das kaum noch erklären.

Ich würde nur gerne Gewissheit haben, dass es nicht die Cam ist. Aber wenn ich mir so Bilder im Nahbereich anschaue, wird es wohl auf das Objektiv hinauslaufen. Dann müsste der Sensor ja jede Distanz / Blende / etc. verhauen. Und gerade bei Bildern, die ich hier im Lichtzelt + Objektiv gemacht habe, müsste es enorm auffallen, dass einfach schlichtweg alles durch die Bank absäuft.

Was mir auch noch auffällt: Wenn ich mir Bilder bei 5MP anschaue, ist das Problem weitestgehend minimiert. Ich habe schon oft gelesen, dass das Kit einfach Probleme ab 10 MP bekommt. Ist es vielleicht das?

Ich würde zu gerne mal ein 2,8 17-50 Tamron anschrauben, um zu sehen, ob es wirklich am Kit oder an der Cam an sich liegt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein Objektiv irgendwo zu testen?
Soweit ich weiss kann man das im Fotoladen nicht mit der eigenen Knipse.


----------



## heizungsrohr (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Das mit den 10MP kann ich mir sicherlich vorstellen. Aber nur wenn man im gleichen Sensorformat bleibt. Ich nehme mal an, du hast das APS-C Format und da sind die Pixeldichten ab 10MP schon so hoch, dass manche Objektive nich mehr so sehr gut klar kommen, vorallem die billigen.


----------



## netheral (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Hmmm, dann werde ich wohl nächsten Monat in den "sauren Apfel" beißen und mir das 2,8 17-50mm von Tamron bestellen.

Mittlerweile bin ich für mich zu dem Punkt gekommen, dass ein Kitobjektiv einfach nicht das wahre sein kann. Wäre es das perfekte Objektiv: Wer würde dann noch teils > 1000 Euro für ein neues ausgeben? Damit hätte sich ja der Objektivkauf quasi von selbst erledigt.

Dass da ein 60 Euro Kit nicht gegen ein 1500 Euro Zeiss Objektiv ankotzen kann, müsste auch irgendwo logisch sein.

Die Kammera kann es ja kaum sein. Die macht ja vielleicht 10 % vom Bild aus.

Ich habe übrigens heute bei Sonnenlicht ein paar recht scharfe Aufnahmen hinbekommen. Ich lade gleich mal ein Beispiel hoch.

/e: 

100 % OOC: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc1865denk.jpg
33 % - Tonwerte und unscharf maskiert http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=testbildwf1u.jpg

Aber es ist halt leider immer noch nicht das, was ich eigentlich von einer DSLR erwarte, da die Bilder immernoch viel schlechter als die meiner alten kompakten sind... Und die war nun wirklich nichts besonderes. Dass ich mit der DSLR tolle Bilder von Hardware machen kann ist ja toll, aber eigentlich hatte ich mit der Kammera noch andere Sachen vor.  Naja, daraus lernt man... 300 Euro + Akku + Tasche... in den Wind gehauen... Da werde ich wohl draußen weiterhin die Kompakte nehmen müssen...


----------



## DPr (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Hi Du!
Welches Forum behandelt bitte jemanden schlecht, weil er eine A230 hat?? Falls es das DSLR-Forum sein sollte, es gbit noch andere 
SUF (Sony UserForum), Minolta Forum....

Auf dem ersten Blick sieht es wirklich aus, als würde dein Kit-Objektiv eher mau sein (dezentriert, komplett schlechte Linsen verbaut,...). 
Probier doch mal, bei einem Stammtischtreffen von Sony-Benutzern das Problem "vor Ort" zu klären. Da kann man in der Regel auch andere Objektive ausprobieren.
Es muß ja nicht immer Zeiss drauf stehen  Bei Sony gibt es ein ganz gutes Gebraucht-Objektiv-Sortiment von Minolta, Tamron und Sigma (mit ein bißchen Suchen und aufpassen findet man immer wieder sehr gute Objektive).
Geh in einen Laden mit Sony-AF Objektiven, probier da aus, wenn man dich läßt. Und entscheide dann.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein anderes Problem könnten auch Einstellungen an der Kamera selber sein, die nich zu optimalen Bildergebnissen führen. Der Antishake kann als Beispiel in vielen Situationen eher Kontraproduktiv sein. Bei viel Licht braucht man den nicht, da die Belichtungszeit ehr so kurz ist, daß Verwacklungen durch den Benutzer eher nicht zu sehen sind. Dennoch kann der Antishake in der Situation versuchen, den Sensor zu stabilisieren und es sind Verwacklungen auf dem Bild drauf.



Das Geld in den "Wind gehauen" hast Du nicht. Nur ist mit einer DSLR es nicht immer ganz so einfach zu fotografieren, wie mit den Kompaktkameras. Eine SLR gibt dir (dem Benutzer) die Möglichkeit, gute/sehr gute Bildergebnisse zu erhalten. Aber es heißt nicht (!!!!), daß Du mit einer DSLR automatisch gute Aufnahmen hinkriegst.


----------



## netheral (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Das mit dem Antishake hatte ich wirklich schon. Und zwar, als ich nachts ohne echtes Licht meinen PC mit Blende 8 knipsen wollte. Dann hat das Teil brutale Verwacklungen hervorgerufen. Abgeschaltet war dann das Bild scharf.

Wird wohl wirklich ne Gurke sein. Ärgert mich jetzt ein bisschen.
Andererseits überlege ich, ob ich wirklich 300 Euro für ein Objektiv ausgeben muss. Aber da mich die Kammera wohl mehrere Jahre begleiten wird, ist das vielleicht nicht ganz unvernünftig.
Nur ist das 17-50er wieder recht eingeschränkt. Aber sicher allroundtauglicher als ein Tele mit Weitwinkelbrennweite.

Was auf jeden Fall auf dem Wunschzettel steht: Ein Minolta AF 50mm 1:1,7. Ich traue nur E-Bay nicht. Und die richtigen Gebrauchtshops wollen da 120 - 150 Euro für sehen.

Schade, dass ich so rein gar niemanden kenne (im nicht-virtuellen Leben), der eine Sony / Minolta hat. Sonst hätte ich die Möglichkeit, da etwas zu testen.

Aber so lange ich Fotos mit 10x15 cm sowie einfache 800x600 Bilder gut hinbekomme, ist bisher alles noch im Grünen. Mit dem Tamron werden sich dann wohl ganz neue Möglichkeiten eröffnen... hoffe ich.


----------



## Zoon (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Mein Alltags - Immerdrauf:

Sigma 18-50/2.8-4.5 DC OS HSM Objektiv für Sony: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Hab ich allerdings an der Nikon D90, der Link ist fürs Sony Bajonett.


Sind die Bilder im RAW Modus auch so vermatscht? Wenn ja kompirimiert die JPEG Engine ab ISO400 schon so stark. Ich habs konsequent durchgezogen und fotografiere nur noch RAW, wenn SLR dann richtig, früher is man halt in die Dunkelkammer gerannt, heute "entwickelt" man halt aus RAW.


----------



## Ecle (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*



netheral schrieb:


> Was auf jeden Fall auf dem Wunschzettel steht: Ein Minolta AF 50mm 1:1,7. Ich traue nur E-Bay nicht. Und die richtigen Gebrauchtshops wollen da 120 - 150 Euro für sehen.


Das 58mm F1,2 ist wesentlich besser. Sowohl Bokeh als auch Schärfe.
Der Klassiker schlechthin. Vielleicht dir aber zu teuer.



netheral schrieb:


> Aber so lange ich Fotos mit 10x15 cm sowie einfache 800x600 Bilder gut hinbekomme, ist bisher alles noch im Grünen.


Oh man. Du weist dass selbst ne aktuelle Handy Kamera in 10x15 knackscharfe Bilder schießt?
Ich habe mit meiner E-P1 in 100% erstklassik Scharfe 12 Megapixel Bilder. (auf 1680x1050 Monitor)
Dazu hab ich mal genau ausgerechnet wie Groß das Bild ausgedruckt wäre mit genau der Pixeldichte in der 100% Ansicht.
Es ist 122.77 cm x 76.73 cm.

Da frag ich mich wieso du eigentlich eine Spiegelreflex hast. 10x15? Ich lach mich schlapp...
Mit ner Kompakten hast du 10x mehr Zoom und allen Schnickschnack. Ist doch besser als ne Spiegelreflex?


----------



## heizungsrohr (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Meine Eos 450D mit meinem Sigma 18-50 /2,8 hat schon nen 90x60cm Poster knackscharf füllen können  Also da muss ich Ecle recht geben, wenn du nur 10x15 füllen willst, dann reicht au nen Handy


----------



## netheral (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*



Ecle schrieb:


> Ich lach mich schlapp...


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich eine DSLR nur für 15x10 bzw. 800x600 habe, aber 1. ist nunmal ein standard Foto-Format, das oft von mir bestellt wird, da es einfach günstig ist, um "normale" Fotos ohne besonderen Anspruch abzubilden und 800x600 die Größe, in der ich im Forum Fotos hochlade. Schlimm? Oder was ist daran so lächerlich? Außerdem kann man bei Fotos mit einer hohen Pixelzahl auch mal einen kleinen Ausschnitt entwickeln lassen oder hochladen, wo ich bei 5 MP oder noch weniger vielleicht schon am Vergrößern wäre.

Leider ist etwas größeres als 15x10 mit dem Objektiv nicht möglich gewesen, siehe Fotos. Und ja, da ist eben eine Kompakte besser, weil wenn das Objektiv nichts scharf bekommt, dann bringt mir der Rest der DSLR nichts. Da kann ich Fotogott der 3. sein und eine Hasselblad hinter der Linse haben. Ist die Linse eine Krücke, ist sie eine Krücke.

Aber sicher haben alle genug Geld, sämtliche Fotoauszüge in 100x80 zu Ordern. Sowas habe ich mir dann schon für die besonderen Sachen auf, die auch an einer Wand hängen dürfen. Nur weil ich eine DSLR habe schwimme ich leider noch nicht im Geld. Wäre es so, würde ich den ganzen Tag nur Kammeras kaufen. 

Btw: Die "122.77 cm x 76.73 cm" sind wohl nicht bei 300 dpi. Dann ist auch die Qualität beim Ausdruck bzw. bei einer Belichtung beim Fotoservice recht matschig. Ob man es bei 200 dpi schon merkt: Imho fraglich. Jedoch habe ich schon einmal versehentlich Fotos in 72 dpi abgegeben, natürlich schön klein in der EVB auf das cm-Maß runterskaliert. Hatte "einfach vergessen", dass 72 dpi die beste Web-Auflösung, jedoch nicht die beste Print-Auflösung ist.  Da kam dann Brei raus. Die Fotos sahen aus wie hingesch...schmiert. :/ Als ich neu geordert habe, jedoch mit 300 dpi, waren die gleichen, nicht weiter bearbeiteteten Fotos knackscharf. Somit bringt einem imho auch eine gute Cam bei "lächerlichen" 15x10 etwas.

Ich habe jetzt übrigens das Tamron 17-50 1:2,8 und muss sagen, dass es eine andere Welt ist. 100 % Ansicht ist leicht nachgeschärft sehr gut.
Ich denke mal nicht, dass ich bessere Ergebnisse erwarten kann, als das menschliche Auge eh liefern kann, aber ich bin zufrieden. Wenn auch die Blende 2,8 wie erwartet nicht die Knackschärfe eines Makroobjektivs mitbringt. Ab 3,2 ist aber echt alles wie gestochen.

Wenn ich mir jedoch in anderen Foren und hier teilweise 100 %-Ansichten anschaue, kann ich nicht vorstellen, dass die so wirken können, wie auf 50 % herunterskaliert und nachgeschärft. Etwas Grobheit ist da immer. Jedoch war es bei meinem Kit wirklich krank, was da so an Pixelbrei unförmig über den Sensor ging.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blende 2,8 - ISO 400 - Belichtungszeit: 1/30 Sek (schlechtes Licht) - Freihand mit Stabilisator - 100 % Ausschnitt ungeschärft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blende 8 - ISO 400 - Belichtungszeit: 1/200 Sek -  Freihand mit Stabilisator - 100 % Ausschnitt ungeschärft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blende 2,8 - ISO 200 - Belichtungszeit: 1/500 Sek (wäre locker ISO 100 drin gewesen, war aber nur ein Testlauf) -  Freihand mit Stabilisator - 100 % Ausschnitt ungeschärft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gleiche Bild, jedoch verkleinert, leicht USM mit ca. 30 % (also nur minimales Scharfzeichnen) und mit Tonwertkorrektur.

Man dürfte sofort sehen: Das Sony-Kit hat keine Sonne. Ich hoffe, dass es die Tage mal sonnig wird. Dann gehts mal mit Iso 100 ran an die Details. Für ein Nicht-Makro imho sehr schöne Ergebnisse.

So, nochmal 2 etwas anschaulichere Ergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blende 2,8 - Fokus auf der schwarzen Schrift - Ausschnitt von 100 %




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(bitte den Staub einfach ignorieren ) - Blende 8 - Ausschnitt von 100 %

Also ich mag es.


----------



## Zoon (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Na scheint ja jetzt zu funzen - und das Kit jetzt als Briefbeschwerer fürn Schreibtisch


----------



## amdintel (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

ich würde erst mal ein Kursus besuchen wo man das richtige 
fotografieren lernt , das es nicht persönlich gemeint aber 
nicht alles kann immer die Elektronik ausgleichen wenn man 
selber zu viele Fehler beim Fotografieren macht !
bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen sollte man eh die Kamera fixieren oder 
ein Stativ genutzten ,
das  fixieren  geht recht einfach ,
man sich sich eine Stelle wo man die Kamera hin stellen kann so dass 
das Motiv im Fenster ist, dann stellt man auf Zeit Auslösung 5 min 
und lässt den Rest die Kamera machen

 um so besser die Lichtverhältnisse sind , desto einfacher  ist es für die Kamera scharfe Bilder zu machen .


----------



## heizungsrohr (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Also ich würde den Stabilisator bei Belichtungszeiten kürzer als 1/60s ausschalten. Der macht die Bilder eher unscharf, vorallem bei den kurzen Brennweiten hast du da keinen großen Vorteil. Das krasseste war ja das: Blende 2,8 - ISO 200 - Belichtungszeit: 1/500 Sek - Freihand mit Stabilisator. ISO 100, bei 1/250s und weiterhin Blende 2,8 hätte man immernoch ohne Stabi schießen können


----------



## netheral (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Ach was bringts mir, wenn ich mich drüber aufrege. Ich muss mich wohl daran gewöhnen, dass in Fotoforen / -unterforen immer der Hilfesuchende für einen Totalidioten ohne Grundahnung gehalten wird. Deswegen lösche ich mal das, was hier eben noch stand.

Der Thread hat sich ja auch eigentlich jetzt erledigt.

Es lag zumindest ca. 2/3 am Objektiv. Der Rest ist wohl wirklich eigene Unerfahrenheit. Aber wahrscheinlich haben alle Leute, die sprüche wie "der Fotograf macht das Bild, die Kammera ist egal" oder halt Entsprechungen davon posten, nie angefangen und schon mit 3 ihre fotos für 500 Euro das Stück an Presseagenturen vertickt.


----------



## Ecle (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*



netheral schrieb:


> Btw: Die "122.77 cm x 76.73 cm" sind wohl nicht bei 300 dpi. Dann ist auch die Qualität beim Ausdruck bzw. bei einer Belichtung beim Fotoservice recht matschig. Ob man es bei 200 dpi schon merkt: Imho fraglich. Jedoch habe ich schon einmal versehentlich Fotos in 72 dpi abgegeben, natürlich schön klein in der EVB auf das cm-Maß runterskaliert. Hatte "einfach vergessen", dass 72 dpi die beste Web-Auflösung, jedoch nicht die beste Print-Auflösung ist.  Da kam dann Brei raus. Die Fotos sahen aus wie hingesch...schmiert. :/ Als ich neu geordert habe, jedoch mit 300 dpi, waren die gleichen, nicht weiter bearbeiteteten Fotos knackscharf. Somit bringt einem imho auch eine gute Cam bei "lächerlichen" 15x10 etwas.


300dpi ist völliger Overkill. Wie gesagt ich hab genau die Pixeldichte von einem Monitor genommen und dann ausgerechnet wie groß das 12 Megapixel Bild wird.
Sind 1172 Pixel pro cm². In DPI kannste das selber ausrechnen. 
Einen 1680x1050 22 Zoll Monitor würde ich nicht als matschig bezeichnen.
Mit dem Druck hat das erstmal nichts zu tun. Wie gut die drucken können ist noch eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## amdintel (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

richtig fotografieren muss auch gelernt sein und eigenen Fehler kann die Automatik nicht immer vollständig weg bügeln  es íst nun mal so dass das A und O immer die 
Lichtverhältnisse sind bei allen Aufnahmen die man macht,  schnell die  Aufnahmen und werden Unscharf , 
der Bildstabilisator soll es dann  regeln ,
normalerweise ist der nicht für die Fehler des Fotografen gedacht sondern bei Sport  Aufnahmen  oder Motive
die in ständiger Bewegung sind  .
vielleicht haste auch die Mess Einstellung falsch eingestellt , da gibt Mitte und noch andere Einstellungen 
und wen die nicht optimal einstellt sind misst die Kamera flasch die Schärfen Einstellung


----------



## Ecle (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Unsinn. Gerade der Bildstabilisator ist bei Sport aufnahmen nicht zu gebrauchen, denn Bewegungsunschärfe kann er nicht korrigieren. Das wäre ja zu toll. Natürlich kann er nur die eigenen Wackler korrigieren (natürlich nicht komplett).
Bei Sport Aufnahmen ist immernoch die lichtstärke des Objektivs am wichtigsten zusammen mit dem Rauschverhalten bei hohen Empfindlichkeiten der Kamera.

Das mit den eigenen Fehler stimmt natürlich. Vor allem korrekt fokussieren ist natürlich wichtig.


----------



## amdintel (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

so meiner arbeitet hervorragend ,
außerdem warnt ja jede Kamera bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen
vor verwackelten Bildern dann muss man das eben alles anderes einstellen  und eben die Kamera gut fest  fixieren dann werden auch die Bild wieder scharf .
u.a ist auch das A und O bei den Digi Cams,
wie man die Messung einstellt , das macht sehr viel 
aus was die Schärfe der Bilder an geht.

wenn du z.b. durch einen Gitter Zaun fotografierst 
und es falsch eingestellt, 
ist der Gitter Zaun  super scharf der rest unscharf,
der Dau war dann aber der Fotograf selber  und nicht die Kamera , da sollte man dann mehrfach Messung abschalte  und auf Mittel Punkt stellen und mit der Kamera  den Punkt fixieren der scharf dargestellt , werden soll , bei der Mehrfach Messung sucht sich ja die Kamera mehrere Punkt und ermittelt dann einen Mittel Wert der  nicht immer optimal ist .


----------



## netheral (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Der Bildstabi reisst wirklich bei bewegten Dingen nichts. Er ist dafür gut, das Wackeln der Kammera zu kompensieren, sodass trotzdem ein klares Bild entsteht. Natürlich ist das nichts im Vergleich zu einem Stativ, aber in Notfällen durchaus nicht verkehrt. Ich habe letztens Vergleichsbilder gemacht, man merkt ihn dort deutlich. Jedoch braucht man ihn mit unter 1/60 definitiv nicht mehr.

Bei bewegten Motiven hilft nur eins: Kurze Verschlusszeit. Da hilft dann auch ISO, damit man die Verschlusszeit möglichst knapp hält. Je weniger Belichtungszeit man hat, desto weniger Strecke legt das Motiv beim Fotografieren zurück - deswegen verwackeln einem auch Bilder mit kurzer Belichtung nie.

Für den Fokus hat die Kammera eine nette Funktion. Wenn man auf Mehrfeld-AF ist, kann man durch das Drücken einer Taste den Fokus auf den Mittelpunkt richten, ohne ins Menü zu müssen. Dann kann man herrlich durch Zäune fokussieren oder auch durch leichtes Gestrüpp.

Theoretisches Wissen habe ich mir durchaus schon angelesen, aber in der Praxis ist sowas schwerer umgesetzt als gelesen.

Heute habe ich neue Tamron Testbilder gemacht und bin eigentlich wirklich sehr positiv überrascht. Die folgenden Bilder sind Ausschnitte aus 100 % und nicht nachgeschärft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blende 2,8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blende 3,5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Minuten Photoshop - die Details wie die "härchen" und Spinnenweben hätte ich mit dem Kit niemals drauf bekommen

Also dafür, dass es kein Makroobjektiv ist, liebe ich die Ergebnisse. Die sind alle freihand ohne Stabi.

Natürlich sind jetzt bei Naturfotos die Blätter auf den Bäumen nicht so detailiert, dass man von jedem Blatt die Maserung perfekt eriennen kann, aber ich denke, was das menschliche Auge nicht kann, kann die Technik auch nicht. Mir reicht es jetzt, so wie es ist. Mehr brauche ich wirklich nicht zum glücklichen Knipsen. Wenn ich halt noch mehr will muss ich auf n Zeiss Objektiv sparen. Und neee, das ist mir eine Preisliga zu hoch. 

So siehts jetzt aus, wenn ich (sogar im Gegenlicht) in die Bäume halte, wieder 100 %:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blende 5, 1/50 Belichtungszeit und dieses Mal sogar mit dem Stabi. Dafür ist es doch gut geworden.

Ich bin jetzt zufrieden, bessere 100 %s von Bäumen sehe ich auch in den DSLR Foren nicht ausnamslos.


----------



## amdintel (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

es gibt zwei Arten von Bildstabilisator,
Bildstabilisator ist nicht gleich Bildstabilisator,
genau so wie es ein Optischen Zoom  und einen Digitalen gibt,
würde  erst mal mit den Einzelheiten der Kamera vertraut machen ein bisschen üben dann klappt das auch mit den Fotos .

Vergleich mal deine Fotos mit meinem  und dafür hatte ich nur eine einfache Casio ex z120 benutzt


----------



## heizungsrohr (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

@amdintel: Mehr als rumstänkern kannste au nich oder? 
@netheral: Die Bilder sin doch schon ganz gut, aber glaub mir, 100% Ausschnitte brauchste normal eh nich oft, du kannst au näher rangehen, dann brauchste schlimmstenfalls nen 50%igen Ausschnitt und das Bild is absolut scharf. Bei voller Größe sin die fast immer leicht matschig, aber nat. nich so wie bei deinem alten Objektiv 
Nimmst du die Bilder eig. als RAW aus der Kamera oder als JPG? Weil mit RAW kannste viel mehr anstellen, un auch beliebig nachschärfen un bist nich so an das fertige, vorbearbeitete Bild in JPG gebunden.


----------



## amdintel (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

das hat mit rumstänkern nichts zu tun,
man muss eben üben .. auch mit der Programm Automatik .
wenn man das nicht will oder kann,
dann ist vielleicht so eine 0815 Cam  für 15 € wo man nix einstellen kann die bessere Wahl.
Profis  machen von einem Motiv nicht nur eine Aufnahme
so nach dem Motto Geitz ist Geil...  sondern 10 bis 20 mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen 
in den Zeiten wo man nicht mehr für einen Color Negativ Film extra bezahlen  muss  spielt das 
keine Rolle heute mehr,  wie viele Aufnahmen man von einem Objekt macht einfach drauf los ballern mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen ,
auf SD Karten bekommt man reichlich drauf,  
die besten Fotos sucht man sich dann raus 
die schlechten löscht man , 
wo ist das Problem ?
ich mach dir sogar mit der Handy Cam 5 MP bessere Fotos (nicht mit jedem Handy aber mit bestimmten)
als so manch einer der 
eine Spiegelreflexkamera hat aber 
 damit nicht umgehen kann.
und richtig fotografieren  mit der Kamera richtig umgehen  lernt man nicht von heute auf morgen,
da muss schon etwas üben  als leihe , jede Cam hat 
auch so seine schwächen und Verzüge ..


----------



## netheral (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

@amdintel: Sorry aber was genau bringen einem die Aussagen?

Dass du mit einem 5 MP Handy bessere Fotos schießt, will ich dann bitte mal bewiesen sehen. Aber du scheinst ja Gott zu sein und nicht an menschliche Grenzen gebunden. (Kommt mir langsam echt so vor.)

Sorry, ich sags mal direkt: Dein immer gleiches Gestänker geht mir langsam echt quer. Wenns denn wenigstens mal eine andere bzw. eine verwertbare Aussage wäre... bzw. eine, die mir etwas weiterbringt. Die Aussage, einen Fotokurs zu besuchen etc. bringt einfach nix, dafür habe ich den Thread nicht eröffnet... Oh ja, du musstest mir ja unbedingt meine engen Grenzen und gnadenlose Unfähigkeit mit jeder impliziten Andeutung nahe legen. Und das 5x mit nur leicht verändertem Posting.
Dass ich zwischendurch bereits ganz andere Bilder gepostet habe, ist dir wohl auch entgangen... So schlecht können die mittlerweile echt nicht mehr sein, dass es da so viel zu stänkern gäbe.

Nur mal zusammengefasst:
- Ich habe von den Motiven teils 10 - 20 Aufnahmen gemacht, oder kommen die verschiedenen Bilder der gleichen Pflanze aus meiner Wasserleitung?
Ich frage mich auch, wo das Problem ist. Nämlich deins. Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett, dass ich nur eine Aufnahme von bestimmten Motiven mache? Wo habe ich das behauptet? Oder... ach, vergiss es. ^^
- Dass man nicht mehr auf einen Film mit 20 - 30 Aufnahmen (was auch immer) angewiesen ist, ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen. Ich suche bis heute die Möglichkeit, ihn einzulegen und verzweifle fast. Ja, beinahe wollte ich die Kammera aufgrund dieses Mangels reklamieren. [Achtung, Ironie]
Sag mal: Hälst du mich eigentlich für total doof? 
- 20 Belichtungen sind nunmal, wenn man mit der Freundin einen Ausflug macht nicht immer möglich. Am besten gleich 1000, da ist sicher ein scharfes dabei, auch wenn das Objektiv einen Fehlfokus hat.
- Dein Bild hat 532px × 399px und keine Exifs. Du kannst mir viel erzählen, mit was das Foto aufgenommen ist. Wie es in 100 % OOC aussieht, weiss ich nicht.
Und da soll ich was vergleichen? Ich mag Arroganz wirklich gerne... 
- Deine Aussagen lassen allgemein an Fakten vermissen. Nix handfestes, nur gemeckere und gehaltlose Kritik. Wenn wenigstens ein Vorschlag dabei wäre. Aber nein, meckern ist immer toll.
- So Aussagen wie "dann stellt man auf Zeit Auslösung 5 min und lässt den Rest die Kamera machen" sind Käse. Sorry. Wie will ich z.B. Natur, wo Dinge in Bewegung sind, 5 Min scharf belichten, ohne dass Bewegungsunschärfe auftritt? Und wie soll ein Bildstabilisator das ausgleichen. Bitte mit Quelle, die seriös belegt, wie und ob sowas geht. 
Jetzt bitte eine begründete Antwort. Ich habe begründet, warum ich von der Aussage nix halte. Sowas sollte man doch in der Schule lernen: "Das ist so, *weil*..."
5 Min belichten ist kein Problem, jedoch sicher nicht bei Tageslicht, bei Wind, Wetter und Menschenmengen.

Naja, allgemein finde ich es toll, wie du auf andere Aussagen eingehst und mal bereit bist, zu lesen, was da so steht.

Demnach muss ich mich da Heizungsrohr voll Anschließen. Ich habe bisher außer der Aussage, dass man sich verbessern kann, nichts gelesen, dass auf das Thema einging, das eigentlich ja schon längst erledigt ist. Das Kit-Objektiv wird demnächst definitiv bei Sony zwecks Reklamation aufschlagen.

Wenn jetzt nichts vernünftiges kommt, werde ich auf den Kram nicht mehr antworten.



@heizungsrohr: Ich finde die Bilder mittlerweile auch echt gut. Klar, kann das sicher ein amdintel oder ein Profi 10x besser, aber die Profis haben das ja richtig gelernt. Wenn ich das mal so mit Aufnahmen aus den Spezialforen und aus einschlägigen Fotocommunities vergleiche, muss ich mich nicht einmal mehr verstecken. Das neue Objektiv fokussiert auch endlich scharf.
Und das bei Blende 2,8 - 3,5. Bei 5,6 ist die Schärfe nochmal eine ganz andere Liga, wie aber bei den meisten Aufnahmen. Es ist auch nicht gerade leicht, perfekt zu Fokssieren.
Es bedarf sicherlich noch einiger Monate, bis ich richtig den Dreh raus habe, aber ich bin lernfähig.
Eigentlich auch kritikfähig, aber bei manchen Dingen frage ich mich dann echt...

Im RAW würde ich gerne machen, würde nicht das Gimp-Plugin bei mir rumspinnen bzw. hätte mein altes PS7 eine RAW-Funktion. Ich habe zwar ein Plugin gefunden, aber das will nicht so wirklich mit den RAWs der Cam. So begnüge ich mich mit feinem JPG, bis ich endlich ein gutes Programm für RAW gefunden habe. Danach wird definitiv in RAW geknipst, weil es einfach sehr viel besser ist und mir danach viel bessere Bearbeitung erlaubt. Endlich keine Tonwertkorrektur mehr, die am Ende eh nur 90 % der Tonwerte einfach durch "strecken" killt.


----------



## amdintel (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

ich habe keine Probleme meine Canon macht  scharfe  Bilder .
Deine Bilder  sind alle Unscharf  also die Tiefenschärfe  fehlt , man ein anderes Operativ versucht ?


----------



## Ecle (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

amdintel.
Tiefenschärfe gibt es nicht.
Und wenn es Schärfentiefen heißt, ergibt es immernoch kein Sinn denn:
Schärfe != Schärfentiefe
Operativ gibt es auch nicht.

Nicht immer gleich meckern, wenn man selbst nicht weis, was was bedeutet.

Ich finde netherals Ergebnisse nicht schlecht. Aber so richtig zufrieden wär ich damit auch nicht. Würde sagen meine alte Panasonic LX3 macht aus Raw bessere Bilder.

Hier mal ein 100% Crop Olympus E-P1+20mm F1,7


----------



## netheral (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Ja.. aehh..., und Blende 2,8 ist bekannt für ihre riesige Schärfeebene, die sich bis 100 km ausdehnt. 
Der Effekt war gewollt, das Bokeh ebenfalls. Wenn man die Blendenskala wieder hochwandert, wird man immer mehr Schärfentiefe bekommen. Tiefenschärfe gibt es, wie Ecle gesagt hat, nicht. Aber jeder weiss, was gemeint ist.
Normalerweise gehe ich an Makros mit höherer Blendenzahl, aber hier wollte ich sehen, was das Teil auf 2,8 so hin bekommt. Dafür, dass ich überall lese, dass die Objektive mit 2,8 etwas matschig zeichnen, finde ich die Schärfe herausragend. Zumindest so gut, dass man sie in der EBV auf tolle Werte zeichnen kann, wie man am editieren Bild sieht. Damit bin ich z.B. zufrieden. Ein Profi wird damit sicher nicht zufrieden sein, aber der hat sicher kein Lowend-Equipment sondern etwas mehr Geld in seine Ausrüstung investiert.

Ich meine das nicht böse, aber amdintel, deine Aussagen passen nicht zu deinen sehr hochtragenden Reden. Und sowas ist es dann, womit man mich auf die Palme bringen kann.  Genau wie ich letztens im "Real Life" (Unwort 2010 *vote*) von jemandem angesprochen wurde, dass meine ganze Plattform mit einem Core i7 besser skalieren würde, auf einem AM2+ Board. Als ich das anmerkte, hatte ich plötzlich keine Ahnung. ^^

Was mich wieder stören könnte ist, dass du Antworten auf deine Posts mit an Beleidigung grenzender Sturrheit ignorierst...
Aber ich will mir jetzt den Abend nicht mit sowas verderben.


----------



## Ecle (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Würde dir empfehlen auch Raw zu schießen. Ich mag diese grobe Schärfungsmethode aus den JPGs nicht. Ist bei Sony typisch. Ich empfehle dir Raw Therapee. Ist mittlerweile Open Source da wird kräftig dran gebastelt. Es ist ein Klasse Programm.


----------



## netheral (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Hmm, genau das verweigert bei mir jetzt ebenfalls den Dienst. Ich werde mal googeln, wäre das erste Prog, das ich unter 7 nicht zum laufen bekomme.

Danke für die Empfehlung, ich bleibe da dran.

Wenn morgen gutes Licht ist, werde ich mal sehen, was mit Stativ drin ist. Das Sony geht dann die Tage an Sony. Ich hoffe die können da noch etwas dran einstellen, damit es als Notobjektiv Sinn bekommt. 

Ich sehe die Bilder jetzt auch gerade. Ich bin jetzt beruhigt, so in etwa sehen Pflanzen nun auch bei mir aus. Ich mag es. Aber insgesamt glaube ich, dass ich meine Bilder einfach mit anderen Augen betrachte. Ist wohl die falsche Einstellung, mir jetzt Profiergebnisse abzuverlangen, wo ich noch blutiger Anfänger bin. Vielleicht lache ich ja in 1 - 2 Jahren über die Anfänge.  Klarer als mit dem bloßen Auge kann ich es von einer Kammera auch nicht erwarten. Und als ganzes Bild gehen kleine Schwächen eh oft unter. Ich habe jetzt mal nach 100 % Ansichten gegoogelt und auch nicht nur messerschafe Details entdecken können.
Beim Print haben Bilder dann auch ganz anderen Charakter.

Ich werde weiter Testen. Bisher ist das Tamron nicht perfekt (ich habe mich auch noch nicht an das Teil gewöhnt) aber zumindest ein paar Schritte näher dran.
Meine Lumix klatscht es zumindest jetzt in jeder Situation, sogar unter Vollautomatik, hochkant an die Wand.

Aber eins ändere ich: Ich gehe nicht mehr so extrem auf Fehlersuche, sondern warte auf das nächste Geld, wo dann ein Tele dazu kommen wird und genieße dann einfach das Fotografieren. Wenn ich krampfhaft versuche, top Fotos hinzubekommen, wird es eh nix. Wenn man etwas "muss", wirds meistens crap. Erst, wenn man den Spaß dran wiederfindet, geht es in die nächste Runde.


----------



## Ecle (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Welche Version/Revision hast du denn? Am besten ist es natürlich es selbst zu kompilieren, allerdings geht das nur wirklich gut unter Linux. Raw Therapee ist halt für Linux geschrieben. Bei Windows gibt es noch ein paar Probleme.


----------



## Ryokage (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Auch wenn der gute admintel mal wieder so daherredet, muss ich doch auch mal eure Kritik kritisieren. *Klugscheiss an* Denn Tiefenschärfe gibt es sehr wohl, nur meint der Begriff was anderes als Schärfentiefe, die beiden werden nur gerne verwechselt. Schärfentiefe ist ja wie schon festgestellt der Bereich der nachher im Bild scharf abgebildet wird (einfach gesagt). Tiefenschärfe (oder Abbildungstiefe) bezieht sich dagegen auch die optische Aperatur und bezeichnet den Bereich im Bildraum in der ich meine Abbildungsebene (z.B. der Sensor der Kam) verschieben kann ohne das sich die Schärfe ändert. Da bei Kameras der Sensor sich ja nunmal nicht bewegen lässt könnte man äquivalent davon sprechen das es der Toleranzbereich ist wo ich an meinem Objektiv drehen kann ohne das sich die Schärfe ändert (ist also ein sehr kleiner Bereich) *Klugscheiss aus* Quelle:  Digitale Fotopraxis von Jacqueline Essen

Wollte ich nur mal klarstellen, ich hoffe ihr nehm mir es nicht krum 
Ansonsten: schön das das Tamron jetzt bessere Bilder macht, ich finde es doch aber recht enttäuschend das Sony solche mindere Quali an Objektiven ausliefert. Ich finde bei den Preisen kann man schon nen bissel was erwarten. Sicher nicht zuviel, aber ne gewisse Quaili sollte da sein. Hoffen wir das der Body nicht auch Macken hat.


----------



## Zoon (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*



netheral schrieb:


> Also dafür, dass es kein Makroobjektiv ist, liebe ich die Ergebnisse. Die sind alle freihand ohne Stabi.



Das 3.te sieht doch schon richtig gut aus. Und reg dich nicht wegne den anderen so auf - richtige Fotografen die das gegen Geld machen kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Manche krebsen sogar mit Absicht mit nem "schrulligen" Objektiv rum um halt genau das Ergebnis zu erzielen 

Für Windosen auch 64 Bit kompatibel gibt es UFRAW zum Raw entwickeln. Funktionierte bei meiner Canon SX1 und jetzt bei der Nikon ohne Probleme.


----------



## amdintel (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

^^^ ich sags ja du musst noch viel übel.
wenn das Licht gut ist kann man auch locker aus der Hand fotografieren wenn man alles schön ruhig hält ,weil man dann mit kleiner Blene, Belichtungszeit .... auskommt und der Stabilisator sorgt das es nicht verwackelt 
und 2. die besseren Cams haben alle eine größeren Chip drin  der mehr Licht Aufnahmen kann,  und die Elektronik weniger hoch rechnen muss was oft auch zu Fabraschen oder ähnlichen führt.


----------



## nyso (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

amdintel, da machst irgendwie in jedem Thread das selbe: NERVEN!
Das soll jetzt keine Beleidigung etc. sein, es ist einfach so!

Kam von dir irgendein guter Tipp? Nö, wie immer nur Besserwisserei und Gemecker.

@netheral: Also mit dem neuen Objektiv sehen die Bilder wirklich um Welten besser aus, hat sich das Geld also gelohnt
Noch nicht perfekt, aber wer oder was ist schon perfekt?

Auf jeden Fall machst du mit deiner Alpha jetzt bessere Bilder als ich mit meiner Canon Eos 1000D mit dem Standardkit. Dafür ist aber mein EF 75-300mm wieder besser
Muss das Objektiv aus dem Standardkit auch mal einsenden, da passt auch was nicht....

Ansonsten, üben üben üben, RAW nutzen, alles manuell einstellen, schöne Motive etc., aber das weißt du ja schon alles


----------



## MESeidel (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*



Ecle schrieb:


> aIch finde netherals Ergebnisse nicht schlecht. Aber so richtig zufrieden wär ich damit auch nicht. Würde sagen meine alte Panasonic LX3 macht aus Raw bessere Bilder.
> 
> Hier mal ein 100% Crop Olympus E-P1+20mm F1,7



Bitte nicht als Kritik an den Bildern auffassen.
Aber das "Baumbild" von netheral ist damit nicht vergleichbar.
Sein Bild ist gegen das Licht aufgenommen.
Mit viel Tiefe in den Blätterrückseiten und eben viel Licht wo keine Blätter sind.
Was soll die Kamera machen wenn der Dynamikumfang endet^^


@*amdintel

*Merken Sie nicht, dass Sie sich selbst blamieren?
geringe Tiefenschärfe (Schärfentiefe, ja aber das ist Haarspalterei) ist sehr wohl gewollt.
Zumindest bei Freisteller Aufnahmen wie eben den Blumen.
Das Bild von der Statue in Ihrem Profil, würde damit auch wesentlich besser aussehen.
Durch den Unscharfen Hintergrund wird der Blick besser gelenkt und das Objekt im Vordergrund wirkt plastischer und leicht Drei-Dimensionaler. 

Und wieso über Sensorgröße reden?
Die Sony DSLR hat einen 1,5x Crop und Punkt.
Canon DSLRs haben 1,6x also genau genommen sogar etwas kleineren Sensor.
Nur sehr wenige DSLRs haben einen größeren Sensor (1x wie Analogfilm) Canon 1Ds, 5D, Nikon D700, D3s, D3x, Sony A850 A900.
Abgesehen davon ist die Sensorgröße allein nicht alles.
Die Sony A900 und Nikon D3x haben den gleichen Sensor [EDIT](exakt gleich um das klar zu stellen; er kommt von Sony).
Die Nikon hat aber wesentlich besser high ISO Ergebnisse während die A900 in low ISO besseren Dynmaikumfang und Fabrtreue zeigt.


----------



## amdintel (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

da kauft sich wer ne Kamera  und kann damit nicht umgehen ,
ich hatte das mal gelernt .. auch wie man analog entwickelt ,
also erzähl  mir nichts von fotografieren nicht alles kann man 
wissen, das muss eben lernen und er üben .


----------



## netheral (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Danke für einige sehr hilfreiche Aspekte. Ich werde mich definitiv noch verbessern. Aber das was ich wollte habe ich schonmal: Schärfe.

Was ich wohl noch lernen muss: Besser mit dem Licht umzugehen. Aber da hilft mir wohl die Zeit und Erfahrungen mit der Zeit.

Amdintel, du hast es jetzt geschafft, von mir mental ausgeblendet zu werden. Du hast auf nix, was ich geschrieben habe, auch nur reagiert. Das empfinde ich so langsam als persönliche Beleidigung... Mehr schreibe ich dazu jetzt nicht. Kommt ja eh keine Reaktion drauf sondern der gleiche Schrieb, wie schon zum 50. Mal. 

@Ryokage: Natürlich nehm ich es dir nicht übel. Da stand eine Begründung, die Sinn ergibt und dem Leser tatsächlich etwas vermittelt, ihm hilft, was bei so Profis, die es gelernt haben - wie amdintel - nicht kommt. Dafür, dass der Herr es gelernt hat, schreibt er leider eine Menge nonsense, der nicht begründet wird. 5 Minuten Belichtungszeit gegen Unschärfe. (weil Bewegungsunschärfe keine ist) Jetzt auf einmal kein Stativ, am Anfang schon. Dann soll man die Kammera mal machen lassen, dann kann man damit nicht umgehen. Dann soll man mit einer Cam umgehen können, bevor man sie kauft. Dann ein 5x5 Bild zur Demonstation, wie toll man es doch kann. 

Also ich glaube, der gute Herr will mich verarschen. Und langsam geht es mir ganz gewaltig auf den Keks.


----------



## amdintel (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

einfach ein bisschen  mit der Cam üben 
es kostet ja nix und keinen negativ Film , 
die Fotos kann man ja wieder löschen


----------



## nyso (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Oh man amdintel, du machst deinem schlechten Ruf mal wieder alle Ehre

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Bild hier?
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4016/4578119142_ce543358f0_o.jpg

Die Tiefenunschärfe ist stark, und besonders die Blumen im Hintergrund sehen aus wie gezeichnet finde ich.


----------



## netheral (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Ich mag allgemein Bilder mit Tiefenunschärfe, wenn dadurch Details wie die Rose richtig herausstechen. Wäre jetzt der Hintergrund noch mit scharfgestellt, wäre auf einmal die Rose nur noch Beiwerk und würde komplett untergehen. Darum gefällt mir, wie du ran gegangen bist. 

Ich hätte an deiner stelle noch einen leichten Scharfzeichner (PS normaler Scharfzeichner und dann auf 25 - 30 % Verblassen) drüberlaufen lassen. Dadurch hätte sich sicher die Schärfe der Rose noch auf angenehme Art verstärkt.

Aber ich mag es.  Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen: Wenn es dir auch gefällt, gibt es für mich wenig zu verbessern. Klar, meckern kann man immer an Bildern, hier zu viel, da zu wenig Schärfe, hier der Weißabgleich zu blau etc. (nur Beispiele), aber insgesamt: Wenn ein Bild etwas hat, etwas rüberbringt, ist es für mich gut.

Ist genau wie in Spielen: 
Die Technik kann noch so der Hammer sein - wenn die Atmosphäre nichts hat, dann reisst es das nicht mehr raus.
Im Gegensatz kann eine gute Atmosphäre, Erzählung und Spielweise sogar die letzte Schrottgrafik vergessen lassen.
Ich erinnere mich da an die Zelda Spiele ab N64. Nach heutigen Maßstäben ist die Grafik Müll - aber das Spiel an sich... kaum in Worte zu fassen, wie mich das damals mitgerissen hat.
Oder CS 1.6 - sieht aus wie HL 1 und ich spiele es immer noch. Ein Source säuft aufgrund der eher schwammigeren Spielweise imho total ab. Da kann die "tolle Grafik" es auch nicht mehr rumrudern.


----------



## Ryokage (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

@ netheral: Ist das nicht ne Tulpe  
Und Zelda auf der N64, pah viel zu modern , da sag ich nur: Zelda aufm Gameboy, noch grottigere Grafik aber die Story ist unschlagbar 

@nyso: schickes Bild, die Location siecht nach perfektem Fotographen Spielgrund aus. Mich persönlich stört der Hintergrund aber etwas, da zwar die einzelne Blume in den Vordergrund tritt, aber es doch sehr wenig Blume ist und der Hintergrund sehr Farbenfroh (Mauerwerk erstrahlt in rot, grün, braun, grau) ist und dadurch eine gewisse Unruhe im Bild ist. Wenn die anderen Blumen weiter rechts auch scharf gewesen wären wäre es noch besser gewesen (wobei dann das Mauerwerk wieder vielelicht zu wenig unscharf wäre). Hätte vielelicht mehr Ruhe reingebracht denke ich. Hängt bei diesem Fall aber sicher stark vom persönlichem Empfinden ab. Aber das Motiv ist trotzdem ziemlich gut geworden.


----------



## netheral (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*



Ryokage schrieb:


> @ netheral: Ist das nicht ne Tulpe
> Und Zelda auf der N64, pah viel zu modern , da sag ich nur: Zelda aufm Gameboy, noch grottigere Grafik aber die Story ist unschlagbar


Ganz ehrlich? Ich weiss es nicht, was das ist.  Aber jetzt wo du es sagst. (Bildungslücke lässt grüßen )

Habe die alten Teile leider nie gespielt. Nur einmal angezockt. Sogar in der Draufsicht ohne richtige Grafik ist die Serie der Hammer. Da vermisst man irgendwie nichts. Zelda ist halt immer ein Garant für Topspiele. Aber afaik gilt OOT auf dem N64 für viele noch als das beste jemals erschienene Spiel überhaupt. Da setz ich Haken sowie Unterschrift drunter! Hat eigentlich nichts mit Fotos zu tun, aber lässt sich zumindest übertragen.

Ich habe schon viele Bilder gesehen, die zumindest auf 100 % derartiger Käse sind, aber auf benutzbare Größe (am PC) skaliert und einfach als Bild gemommen:


----------



## nyso (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*



Ryokage schrieb:


> @nyso: schickes Bild, die Location siecht nach perfektem Fotographen Spielgrund aus.



Ja, ist ganz gut^^ Abgebrannte Kathedrale, die hat was



Ryokage schrieb:


> Mich persönlich stört der Hintergrund aber etwas, da zwar die einzelne Blume in den Vordergrund tritt, aber es doch sehr wenig Blume ist und der Hintergrund sehr Farbenfroh (Mauerwerk erstrahlt in rot, grün, braun, grau) ist und dadurch eine gewisse Unruhe im Bild ist. Wenn die anderen Blumen weiter rechts auch scharf gewesen wären wäre es noch besser gewesen (wobei dann das Mauerwerk wieder vielelicht zu wenig unscharf wäre). Hätte vielelicht mehr Ruhe reingebracht denke ich. Hängt bei diesem Fall aber sicher stark vom persönlichem Empfinden ab. Aber das Motiv ist trotzdem ziemlich gut geworden.



Das PRoblem ist, dass mein Standardobjektiv nicht viel mehr zulässt. Da kann ich noch un nöcher wollen, viel besser geht es nicht.

Ich würde auch meinen Fotos ja sehr gerne mehr Scharf haben, möglich ist es nicht


----------



## Ryokage (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Naja, die Schärfe an sich ist ja so ok, da kann man nix sagen. Ich nuzt selber auch das Canon Kit (das ältere ohne Bildstabi, du müsstest ja die neuere Version haben, oder?) und weiß das die Kit Dinger leider manchmal limitieren, auch wenn man bei dem Canon nicht viel meckern kann.  Wie gesagt, das Bild ist an sich sehr schön, es sind halt aber nur 9.5/10 Punkten


----------



## netheral (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Das Tamron, das ich drauf habe, gibt es auch für die Canon. Ich glaube da ist es noch besser als an der Sony. Habe gestern und heute noch ein paar Sachen mit Stativ gemacht, ich finde die Abbildungsleistung jetzt enorm. Teils 100 % extrem klar und scharf.
Und die Freihandaufnahmen sind auch gut geworden. Das im DI-Thread (mit dem Besen) ist Freihand und ist nur minimal verkleinert und geschärft. So langsam liebe ich das Teil.

Kit-Objektive können auch gut sein - ich kenne Leute die enormes Glück mit ihrem Sony Kit gehabt haben und damit so gute Bilder machen wie ich mit dem Tamron. Aber dafür haben einige noch bessere Tamrons. Deins scheint zumindest nicht so ein Murks zu sein wie meins. Obwohl das sicher ohne den Fehlfokus, den es scheinbar hat, auch scharf sein würde. - Die Schärfe ist nur auf der falschen Tiefe. 

Bei deinem Bild lässt sich aber per EBV episch viel herausholen.  Auch wenn dein Bild so eh schon sehr schön geworden ist. Versuche mal einen USM mit ca. Wert 70 - 80 %, Radius 0,5, Schwellenwert 1. Und dann noch einen normalen Scharfzeichner hinterher, den du per Verblassen Funktion auf so 20 - 30 Reduzierst. Dann ist die Tulpe gestochen scharf. Den hintergrund bekommst du unschärfer, indem du die Ebene duplizierst, das Teil gausch unscharf machst (Wert je nach Gusto) und dann über die Ebenenmaske quasi das wegnimmst, wo dein Hauptmotiv ist. Dann hast du a) eine schärfere Blume und b) viel mehr Unschärfe im BG -> Das Motiv zieht dich direkt an.

Das ist gerade das tolle an der Digitalfotografie. Man ist nicht mehr auf fremde Bearbeitung angewiesen sondern kann schön alles so basteln, wie man es schön findet.

Btw: Hier mein Besenbild. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Exifs sind dabei - die Bearbeitung war wie bei deinem Bild etwa - der Ausschnitt zeigt ca. 70 % der Größe, die ursprünglich war. Das OOC Bild ist übrigens auch recht scharf. 

Hier 100 % OOC:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc2484k6wl.jpg

Mittlerweile gibts immer weniger zu kritisieren. Zwar lange kein Profiniveau, aber auch nicht schwach. Die Schärfe ist imho gut da. Und so sind gestern eigentlich alle Bilder geworden. Entweder die Cam "schießt sich ein" oder ich bekomme so langsam Gefühl dafür. Was natürlich auch ein Punkt ist: Durch das höhere Gewicht kann man das Tamron viel ruhiger halten als das leichte Kit - man wackelt nicht so schnell. Wahrscheinlich liegts hauptsächlich daran. Oder einfach daran, dass das Teil keinen kapitalen Fehlfokus hat. Worüber ich froh bin, auf die neverending Story von wegen Umtausch habe ich keine Böcke...

Ich habe übrigens gelesen, dass DSLRs aufgrund ihrer Bauweise vom Sensor her in 100 % Ansicht nicht perfekt sein können. Angeblich, weil jeder Spot nur eine Farbe richtig erkennt und sich die Werte quasi von drumrum "schnorren" muss. Soll je nach Sensor natürlich unterschiedlich sein. 
Aber wenn ich mir in den Foren so die Bilder anschaue: In 100 % sind die kaum anders als meine. Durch die verkleinerung in den Foren schärft das Bild ja auch von alleine, da sich viele Pixel zu wenigen zusammenziehen und dadurch gröbere Details ebenfalls schärfer werden.


----------



## Ryokage (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Ich überlege auch zu wechseln und mir ein Tamron zu holen, allerdings dann das 18-200, ich brauch erst mal ein vielfältiges Objektiv, da ich wirklich nur die große DSLR und keine kompakte habe und somit auch damit leider oft in Situationen fotographiere wo ich nicht lange Zeit für Objektivwechsel habe und etwas Zoom habe ich schon öfters mal vermisst.
Allerdings divergieren bei dem Objektiv die Meinungen sehr stark.

Das Besenbild ist schick, wirklich knackscharf und nen interessantes weil ungewöhnliches Motiv allemal.
Ich persönlich bearbeite meine Bilder eigentlich nicht nach, muss mich aber mal in die ganze Materie mit Filtern und co einarbeiten. Benutzt du Photoshop?


----------



## netheral (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Ja, aber eine recht alte Version (PS 7) die ich mal günstig von einem Verwandten abgegriffen habe, da er vom Betrieb aus PS CS2 bekommen hat seinerzeit.

Schwach ist das Programm aber nicht, es fehlen nur kleine Features der neueren Versionen und Lightroom für RAWs.
Wenn du es günstig bekommen kannst, dann greif zu. 

Jepp, mit dem Tamron bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden. Es macht in 100 % gesehen bei 10 MP bessere Bilder als das Kit in 5 MP. Ich denke, die Aussage, dass Cams nicht bei ihren Max. MP am schärfsten sind zielt auch auf die Aussage ab, die ich aufgegriffen habe. Laut diveren Google-Aktionen im Internet kann 100 % fast auf einem Monitor nicht scharf sein. Außer, das Objeltiv und der Sensor arbeiten perfekt zusammen. Aber wann braucht man schonmal über einen Meter Bildbreite?

Über das Tamron, das du meinst, habe ich viel schlechtes gelesen, aber dennoch brauchbare Bilder gefunden. Ich tendiere auch zu einem Tamron Tele, aber wohl das 55-200er (Tamron AF 55-200mm 4,5-5,6 Di II LD Macro digitales: Amazon.de: Elektronik), das schärfer abbilden soll.
Wenn du ein Immerdrauf ohne perfekte Qualität suchst, ist das von dir genannte aber wohl nicht zu verschmäen. Wenn du die gelegenheit hast: Probiere es vor dem Kauf aus. 

Btw: Gerade sehe ich, dass mein Tamron um 40 Euro günstiger geworden ist. ^^ *grml* Ich habe echt ein Glück für Doofe.


----------



## Zoon (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*



netheral schrieb:


> Btw: Gerade sehe ich, dass mein Tamron um 40 Euro günstiger geworden ist. ^^ *grml* Ich habe echt ein Glück für Doofe.



Naja habe meins auch für 140 € bei amazon gekauft nun liegts wieder bei knapp 200 - ist halt Glückssache, fast wie mit den Spritpreis.



amdintel schrieb:


> ^^^



Wenn du so fotografierst wie deine Schreibe ist dann gute Nacht...


----------



## netheral (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Ja das stimmt, man darf sich über sowas nicht ärgern, weil sonst Totalfrust aufkommt.  Irgendwie ist es doch immer so: Man vergleicht die Preise, wählt ein Angebot und am anderen Tag hätte man es 10 % günstiger bekommen. Obwohl Objektive auch in mehreren Jahren noch Wert haben, wenn man sie Pflegt. 

Wird wohl das ganze Leben so bleiben und sich nicht ändern, auch nicht,  wenn der Markt hinsichtlich Angebotsübersicht immer vollkommener wird.  Ich wette, dass man in 20 - 30 Jahren sogar die Preise sämtlicher  Ladenlokale online vergleichen kann.

Vielleicht kann ich demnächst von einem Bekannten eines Verwandten, der mit der Digitalfotografie aufhört, ein 1:1,7 50 mm Minolta mit AF für knapp 100 Euro abkaufen. Da weiss ich auch, was ich bekomme: Der Mensch hat seine Objektive gepflegt als wären sie ihr Gewicht in Gold wert. Vor allem fokussiert das Ding perfekt - war wohl auch nichtmal vor langer Zeit in Wartung und ist klar wie vor 10 Jahren.
Das ist das Tolle an den Alphas. Die ganzen alten Objektive, die immernoch passen und gut funktionieren.


----------



## nyso (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Ich habe heute auch mal wieder fotografiert^^ Man merkt bei meinen Objektiv sofort, ob man mit echtem Licht oder mit Kunstlicht knipst^^ Bei Kunstlicht ist das nicht so toll, bei echtem Licht wirklich sehr gut finde ich^^ 

Vorhin im Garten einen Schuss aus der Hüfte wenn man so will, auf 100% gezoomt. Es war übrigens sehr windig Trotzdem scharf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ganze Bild bearbeitet, mein neuer Hintergrund



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryokage (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Na dann will ich doch auch mal was von mir zeigen, was die BEarbeitung angeht, das Foto hab ich heute geschossen und nur schnell durch Gimp gejagt, da ist vieles was noch verbesserungswürdig ist. Aber schnell mal eben ist nicht mehr drin. Arbeitsschritte: Nummernschild schlecht kaschiert, Hintergrund entfärbt, Auto Kontrast erhöht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten:
@nyso: Schickes Bild, der Effekt duch das Licht sieht super aus
@netheral: wow, das Minolta nimm,  das ist sicher ein geiles Objektiv. Und 50mm ist ja ne gute Brennweite für die meisten Gelegenheiten. Und die Blende, 1,7 *Sabber*
Zum normalen Objektiven: ich suche eben halt ein kompaktes Immerdrauf, für mehr reicht erst mal auch das Geld nicht. Und das Tamron ist unschlagbar günstig. Ich werd mal schauen ob die das bei Saturn oder MM haben, das man es vielelicht da ausprobieren kann. Wenn nicht bleibt nur Blinbestellung.


----------



## netheral (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Die Bilder mag ich beide.  Das Minolta werde ich mit sicherheit nehmen, sofern ich dran kommen kann. Es gibt zwar bessere Festbrennweiten, die dann jedoch bei 300 - 400 Euro liegen. Und die 1:1.4er sind oft nicht so scharf wie die 1:1,7 / 1:1.8er. Bei 50er Brennweiten ist 1:7 aber nix besonderes. Soweit ich weiss aber bei 30/35er Festbrennweiten, die sicher auch nicht verkehrt sind. Aber dann ist man leider am Wechseln wie der letzte Johnny, darum mag ich das 17-50er schon.  Aber erstmal gibts das 55-200 vom Tamron. Ist zwar abbildungstechnisch meinem nicht gewachsen, jedoch imho gut genug, wenn man es mal braucht. Und das ist bei mir nicht so oft, dass ich da 600 Euro fürs 1:2,8er raushauen würde.

Was ich mal einen tollen Thread fände (wenn es ihn nicht schon gibt): Wo jeder seine Problembilder hochladen kann und ihm dann gesagt wird, was verbesserbar gewesen wäre. Halt konstruktiv, ohne geistlose Meckersprüche.
Wo man wirklich etwas von hat. Gibt ja im Forum einige, die echt gut knipsen - und halt einige, die es behaupten. Zumindest erstere könnten sicher zu einigen Sachen gute Anregungen geben.


----------



## Ryokage (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Naja, es gibt ja den DI-Diskussions- Thread und den Naturfotographie Thread.
Ich lese im Moment ein meiner Meinung nach wirklich gutes Buch Digitale Fotopraxis: Rezepte für bessere Fotos das alle Aspekte der Technischen und gestalterischen Seite beleuchte. Das Auto Bild entstand z.B. aufgrund der Anregung durch das Buch. Sowas hilft finde ich erst mal auch mehr als allgemeine Kritik, denn man muss erst mal lernen auf was man achten muss, dass können einem die LEute im Forum so gar nicht beibringen. ICh würde dir deshalb ganz stark zu nem Buch raten, hab gesehen von der "Digitale Fotopraxis" Reihe gibt es auch Bpcher zu einzelnden Themen und ansonsten gibt es eine Unmenge an Büchern die sich mit Fotographie auseinandersetzen.


----------



## netheral (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Das Buch ist gebookmarkt.  Sobald das Konto wieder lächelt wird es geordert. Ich habe bereits das Buch zur Alpha 230 - 380 Reihe, was auch recht brauchbare Tipps gibt.

Aber da geht es eher, wie man die Kammera einstellt, wenig allgemeines Wissen.

Darum ist sicher das Buch ideal.


----------



## Ryokage (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Mhmm, na dann hoffe ich es ist das richtige für dich, sonst bin ich nachher schuld


----------



## rebel4life (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Ich fotografier eigentlich immer mit möglichst niedrigen ISO Werten und dafür so gut wie immer mit Stativ, hat den Vorteil, dass selbst bei meiner bescheidenen Kamera die Aufnahmen noch etwas werden.

Gimp ist ganz nett, vor allem die Scripts, wobei Cartoon besser sein könnte...


----------



## netheral (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

@Roykage: Keine Sorge, ich habe bisher nur gutes über das Objektiv gelesen.  Zudem möchte ich gar keins mit größerer Blende - die sind zwar technisch besser, jedoch etwas unschärfer. Und ich will ja gerade die geniale Schärfe einer Festbrennweite haben. Sobei ich überlege, eins mit einer kleineren Brennweite zu nehmen - auf 50 mm ist das Tamron bestialisch dabei.

Gimp wäre, hätte es ebenfalls die Ebenenoptionen so wie PS, dem Adobe Schlachtschiff sicher ebenbürdig. Das Dumme ist eben, dass sich einige Dinge nur unter Linux nachpatchen lassen und man unter Windows auf zu viel verzichtet.

Dennoch, wenn man nicht mit PS sondern mit Gimp "groß wird" und halt Gimp von der Pieke an lernt, kann man sehr beeindruckende Ergebnisse erzielen. Ich denke PS ist im Webdesign, so wie es "Out of box" kommt, besser, aber in der reinen Bildbearbeitung tun sich beide Programme wenig. Leider brauche ich die Ebenen, Pfade etc. sehr viel für Grafikdesign, sonst wäre ich wohl sicher schon längst bei Gimp gelandet.

Denn so langsam staubt PS7 einfach an und CS4 ist einfach unbezahlbar. 
Wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinne sicher, aber vorher nicht...
Wobei Lightroom mit Sony-RAWs einfach nicht klar kommt, sowie ich gehört habe.

Genau so wie das richtige Office vs. Open Office. OO ist besser, bis man einige Punkte vom M$ Programm braucht. Dann steht man mit OO schnell vor sehr aufwändigen Umwegen.

Ich habe jetzt übrigens einen weiteren Grund für die anfängliche Unschärfe der Bilder gefunden. Sonys JPEGs werden einfach recht unscharf, im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.
Das liegt nicht an der Cam sondern an den JPEGS - was sie aber gut bearbeitbar macht. Z.B. braucht man bei Sony Schärfe +2, um in Etwa auf eine Eos zu kommen. D.h. bei Sony muss man bei den Scharfzeichnern einfach stärkere Werte wählen.
Zudem komprimiert die Cam JPEGs einfach zu heftig, auch auf Fein.
Daher kommt auch das Gerücht, dass Sony einfach unscharfe Fotos macht.
Die RAWs sind sogar auf 100 % nachgeschärft brauchbar. Das Format ist einfach JPEG um einige Lichtjahre überlegen. Da Investiere ich gerne in 1 - 2 weitere SD-Karten.  Wenn die RAWs i.O. sind, trauere ich den JPEGs nicht nach. Und im Gegensatz zu vielen Aussagen taugt sogar das Sony Programm für RAWs. Außer der Scharfzeichner dürfte etwas besser sein. Aber notfalls setz ich den in PS nachträglich.
Zumal ich ja JPEG und RAW gleichzeitig schießen kann. Fürs schnelle Angucken ist dann JPEG da, zum Bearbeiten RAW.


----------



## rebel4life (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Ebenen und Pfade gibt es auch bei Gimp...


----------



## netheral (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Leider nicht in der Form, wie es sie in PS gibt. Bzw. sie sind so sehr anders zu bedienen, dass man als PS-Erfahrener einfach nicht durchblickt. Versuch in Gimp einer Ebene mal einen Schlagschatten und einen 1-Pixel-Rand zu geben. :/
Oder ich habe die Funktion einfach nicht gefunden. Schick ist das Programm trotzdem. Gerade für Lau geht es ziemlich ab.

Und gerade mit solchen Dingen arbeitet man beim Webdesign zu oft. - Mir fehlt es zu stark. Aber so lange PS7 noch läuft, kann man es ja benutzen. Ein schlechtes Programm wirds immer noch nicht sein - meistens bieten neue Versionen 1 - 2 neue Features und eine andere Optik oben drauf, die vortäuschen soll, dass sich viel geändert hat - obwohl fast alles beim alten ist. ^^ Bestes Beispiel: Office 2007... *kotz*
Wenn man da 1x hinter die total benutzerunfreundliche Oberfläche schaut, wird schnell die alten Menüs wiedererkennen...


----------



## der_yappi (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Allmählich könnte man das alles ja auch im DI-Disku-Fred besprechen 

Aber zum jpeg vs. RAW

Es ist unbestritten, das RAW klar besser wie JPEG ist (egal welche DSLR)
Allerdings kommts auf das Einsatzgebiet an. Wenn ich Portrait, Natur oder Makro habe ist RAW sehr gut geeignet.
Bei Sport, Available Light oder schnellen Dingen, finde ich JPEG besser (wegen der höheren Serienbildgeschwindigkeit)
Denn eine Kamera für Otto-Normal-Bürger (ich sag mal 300 - 600€ für den Body) ist, was Serienbilder in RAW betrifft, ziemlich langsam.
Da bleibe ICH bei jpeg und einer dementsprechend höheren Serienbildgeschwindigkeit.
Aber ich bin auch von meinen Nikon JPEGs verwöhnt 

MfG Pascal


----------



## Ryokage (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Extreme Unschärfe und Detailmangel in 100% sowie Landschaftsaufnahmen*

Stimmt so langsam könnte das auch in den DI Fred, aber bequemlichkeit hindert bekanntlich an vielem 
Mhmm, die Canon Jpeg sind ok, aber ich nehme wenn es geht lieber RAW, dann muss ich mir z.B. um den Weißabgleich nicht viele Sorgen machen und kann da hinterher noch mal ran, wenn es nicht passt.

Photoshop würde ich über die Uni sogar einigermaßen günstig bekommen, ich glaub so 140 für CS5 Extended, aber ist halt immer noch viel Geld. Umgehen kann ich mit beiden Programmen nicht , insofern reicht für das m,eiste Gimp völlig aus.


----------

